# Bloody hyena!



## altyfc (Dec 12, 2003)

Aaron


----------



## craig (Dec 12, 2003)

I like the drool coming out of his mouth. He is an intense looking critter.


----------



## mrsid99 (Dec 13, 2003)

Great shot!
 Probably an undercover agent for the IRS.


----------



## surfingfireman (Dec 13, 2003)

I kind of like hyenas.  They get a bad rap in the wild kingdom.  Probably more "honourable" then the so called king of the beasts, the lion.  Lions probably steal more meals that hyenas kill then hyenas scavenging scraps from lion kills.   Just my nature boy 2 cents.  thanks


----------



## altyfc (Dec 14, 2003)

Yes, you're right.  Creatures like hyenas and, in particular, vultures seem to get bad press in the animal world.  But it's those very animals that help 'clean up' after some of the larger prey have finished with their kill.

Aaron


----------



## gizzard (Dec 15, 2003)

they also have the strongest jaw bone out of mamals..now theres somthing you probally already know


----------



## cowbert098 (Dec 15, 2003)

Another amazing shot, great job!


----------

